# Looking for THM Thesis examples



## thistle93 (May 30, 2014)

Hi! I am about to start my research for my THM thesis at Southern Seminary and I am looking for a few examples. If you have completed a THM thesis and would not mind send me a PDF/DOC of it, I would love to read it so I can get a feel for what is to be expected. Thank you! 


For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 30, 2014)

Matthew, I have found a number of theses / dissertations simply by googling "(topic) paper" or "(topic) thesis."

Look also through SBTS's library webpage. There's a link where you can download a TON of theses / dissertations. For example, when I studied on-campus at SBTS, I downloaded Mark Dever's ThM thesis through the library's page, a fascinating read. 

If I can find the link for the library page, I'll post it. If you need it right away, you can always call SBTS and ask to speak to the library. Their staff has always been very helpful, in my experience.

What is your thesis subject/topic?


----------



## thistle93 (Jun 2, 2014)

Most likely the topic of my thesis will look at foreknowledge of God in Romans 8:29. Thanks! For His Glory- Matthew


----------

